# Rear Steer Tandem



## TheFizzer (Sep 22, 2016)

I've never owned one of these.  Is this a fair price $700?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 22, 2016)

Killer price!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 22, 2016)

Iver's Convertible Tandem, Model 44 - here are the specs from the 1898 catalog.
Ask 10 people what constitutes a good price and you might get 10 different answers.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2016)

Seems like a good price, but buy it because you want it because tandems can be tough to sell.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 22, 2016)

I have to agree with Bikewhorder, seems like a very good price but buy it only if you really want it. Tandems can be a lot of fun, especially double steering ones like this one. However they can also be awkward to store unless you have plenty of room. Tandems are not the easiest to sell but a double steering courting tandem like this one is probably the most desirable of tandem configurations for resale.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 28, 2016)

It does appear poorly restored, still a great deal but a word of warning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 28, 2016)

Steer from the rear tandems are a blast! Get your crank arms in sync. Throw a basket on it! Learn to ride it 'No Hands" from the back seat. Too much fun!!


----------



## slcurts (Sep 30, 2016)

Is that the one that was on Craigslist a while back for something like $2000? I've been looking for one for a long time, dammit.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 1, 2016)

slcurts said:


> Is that the one that was on Craigslist a while back for something like $2000? I've been looking for one for a long time, dammit.




The tandem above actually sold yesterday for $1600 and change
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnson-Rear-Steer-Tandem-Pre-War-1897-Wood-Rim-28-Antique-Bicycle-/182292781183?hash=item2a717f187f:g:7N4AAOSw8w1X6BRk&nma=true&si=o24XGn6CJfgXIQ8CtpYFo7hCRrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

slcurts, There is another rear steer on ebay right now for $310 if you are interested, looks like it has had some frame repairs and missing chains but otherwise looks pretty good. It has a very interesting forward chain adjustment mechanism with a movable rear crank. Most tandems either have an idler or movable front crank for forward chain adjustment.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-ANTIQUE...585202?hash=item3d26b7ce72:g:UzMAAOSwYIxX5~3H


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 4, 2016)

I bought it from the guy for $500 & put it on ebay & got $1,600 of it.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tough to sell ..........


----------

